# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Conversion CMJN -> RVB

## Flow_75

Bonjour, 

J'aurais voulu savoir comment on peux convertir une palette CMJN en RVB...

Merci de votre aide.
Flo

----------


## pseudocode

Allez, je propose en 2 coups:

RGB --> CMY --> CMYK

grace aux formules de EasyRgb

----------


## Immortalis

bonjour,


J'ai  peu prs le mme problme que Flob91 je suis allez le site sur le site indiqu mais je n'ai pas trouv mon bonheur. J'aimerai convertir un fichier RGB en CMYKog, c'est du CMYK + orange +  vert de l'hexachromie. j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un connait la formule de conversion  ::): . Je dois imprativement convertir les images en se format pour une imprimante textile industriel. 

Merci d'avance
Immo

----------


## Flow_75

Essayes avec The GImp j'ai pu faire les conversions par ce moyen.

 ::):

----------


## Immortalis

enfaite actuellement nous avons dj un programme de ripage, qui nous permet de convertir un fichier tif en CMYKog pour les renvoyaient sur l'imprimante textile . Le problme est que nous faisons des impressions unique et que pour la cration d'un fichier il nous faut actuellement une trentaine d'heure  ::bug::  Donc je pensais refaire un programme homemade qui fait cette conversion et utiliser cuda pour gagn du temps sur les calculs  ::oops::  ::oops::  . L'imprimante est capable d'imprimer 300 mtre par heure  600 dpi mais pour le moment nous ne l'utilisons mme pas a 10%

----------


## Flow_75

Je comprend, donc tu aurais voulu les formules de conversion ....

----------


## benDelphic

CMY = 1 - RGB normalis  ou bien 

C = G+B / R+G+B
M= R+B/ R+G+B
Y = R+G / R+G+B

----------


## pseudocode

> J'aimerai convertir un fichier RGB en CMYKog, c'est du CMYK + orange +  vert de l'hexachromie.


3 problmes:

1. La correpondance RGB/CYMKog se fait par une table de look-up (LUT) propre au priphrique qui fera le rendu (ICC Profile)

2. Le format hexachrome et tout ce qui s'y rapproche est brevet par Pantone. De nombreux sites se sont pris une "Cease and desist Letter" pour avoir os proposer une liste des conversions "couleur pantone / RGB"

3. Le profile ICC ne contient pas toutes les correspondances possibles RGB/CYMKog. Il faut donc faire de l'interpolation => un choix arbitraire (optimiser l'encre utilise, optimiser l'epaisseur de l'encre, optimiser le rendu des couleurs, ...)

----------

